# Aquarium Moonlighting



## falcooo (Sep 4, 2011)

I have seen some very nice tanks with a moonlighting effect for when the main lights are turned off. I realize the moonlighting is nothing more than blue LED lights, however I am curious if anyone on here has attempted a DIY version of this moonlit look, or is there a good product anyone could recommend to achieve this? Thanks for your ideas/insights.


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23 (Nov 5, 2010)

Are you talking about the T5 lighting look?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a small strip for my 29 gallon.I ordered it off of Ebay a few years back.Seems a simple design if you know what you are doing.


----------



## falcooo (Sep 4, 2011)

Mrs.JayMay23 said:


> Are you talking about the T5 lighting look?


I do not believe so, heres a link to a tank a saw online that i want to somewhat model my tank after.....

Fish Tank of March '11 at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish

....you see the blue moonlight im talking about?


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow! That is VERY pretty.  

I have the actinic lights in mine and it looks similar to that but the picture of the one you posted looks much more suttle. 

Check out my tank pic so you see what I mean:

http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp53997%3Enu%3D756%3B%3E773%3E259%3EWSNRCG%3D34384%3B%3B73%3B34%3Anu0mrj


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I did some research on LED lighting. LED : LEDs : LED Drivers : Cree LEDs : Luxeon LEDs : LUXdrive : LEDSupply sells some awesome LED stuff. CREE is a great LED manufacturer, and that site is kind of an all-in-one shopping place for some good lighting. You could build a strip of 10 or so 1-3Watt blue LEDs for around $100 or less.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a fixture that was modified to include actinic bulbs. If you want a very nice effect....take a piece of aluminum foil and poke holes in it. Place this under your actinic light. There's your moon light. ;o)


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23 (Nov 5, 2010)

That sounds really cool James.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

Here's my DYI. I took a bubble wand that had blue leds, turned it upside down, and placed it at the back of the tank. The picture doesn't really do the look justice. A lot more of the tank is seen.


----------



## scubasamdo (Aug 1, 2011)

If you have DIY skills build one using the rapidled kit with either 2-4 moonlights ($14 or $18 +shipping). You will have to wire it but it is easy. you can retroffit lots of different light fixtures if you use the thermal epoxy or other easy attachment device. Heat is not a big issue with the moonlights. My 29 g has 2 moonlights. Nice shimmer, good amount of light, 1 light would have worked also but 2 looks better. I put together a 14 LED light strip for the daytime lights with a dimmer, then added the moonlights for added effect. :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## scubasamdo (Aug 1, 2011)

quick pict of the lights.


----------

